# springtail cultures



## DF20 (Jul 7, 2007)

Where can I buy charcoal for springtail cultures?


----------



## jig1 (Sep 7, 2008)

you can buy the cowboy brand charcoal at places like home depot or lowes or at joshs frogs sells charcoal Josh's Frogs - 2 lbs of 1/2" charcoal - springtails


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Walmart sells it too . . . 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/45547-huge-charcoal-springs-2.html#post403998


----------



## sly fox (Nov 26, 2009)

whats actually the purpose of the charcoal....to absorb water of some kind of dietary carbon?


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

I've heard it's more about the pH . . .


----------



## sly fox (Nov 26, 2009)

related to co2 in with the water ??


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I think charcoal is just for the simplicity of it. I get MUCH better production on coco or leaves, but its a bigger pain to get them out than the floding carcoal method. Im trying a cardboard method now, well see how that one goes


----------



## sly fox (Nov 26, 2009)

what do you put in with your leaves to feed them?

so what is the actual purpose of the charcoal <scratches head>


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I feed all my springs springtail food from eds flymeat.
It seems to me the charcoal is just for them to live in. I still feed them the same food


----------



## sly fox (Nov 26, 2009)

ah i see thanks


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Well they live in decaying plant matter/wood which has a tendency to have an acidic pH. Charcoal also has a low pH but as was mentioned it is very easy to use. I used to keep my cultures in charcoal cultures but for the last year have been keeping them in large bins with the following:

Cocofiber
Vermiculite
Charcoal
Dead leaves (live oak, magnolia, ficus)
Sphagnum moss (dried)

This is all mixed and covered with large magnolia leaves and charcoal "bricks". I feed with bakers yeast, fresh mushrooms, and dry pasta. I've had a culture going for over a year and it is covered with springs. I feed from it daily. To feed I just pick up the large leaves and charcoal bricks and shake them into the viv/container.


----------



## sly fox (Nov 26, 2009)

kinda a giant culture... nice idea that!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Good thread-

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/47021-reason-charcoal-spring-cultures.html

John


----------



## sly fox (Nov 26, 2009)

thank you john...nice thread


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I received a mix culture of dwarf white isopods and springs. They were on coco fiber/coco chips/sphagnum/cardboard. They did really well for months but then everything died. I assume the springs gassed the culture because after I opened it it smelled like rotting or fermenting fruit and all of the isos were crawling towards the top before death. I opened it for a couple days and the springs came back. I collected some charcoal from the fireplace, I believe they were burning some type of pine or other soft coniferous wood and put about 1/8" of water in the bottom. Added fish flakes and rice. The springs I seeded it with are still alive but I haven't seen any production either. I dunno, I'll wait another week and see what happens.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

ill give you a spring culture when i see you next ryan


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Much appreciated. How did the tank move go?



frogparty said:


> ill give you a spring culture when i see you next ryan


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

good, for a fully planted 55 gallon it was suprisingly light. All the gym time is paying off I guess


----------



## DF20 (Jul 7, 2007)

I looked at walmart for charcoal, and could not find any...


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

DF20 said:


> I looked at walmart for charcoal, and could not find any...


You should be able to find some at your local nursery/gardening supplier. It is used to balance the ph in soil and retain moisture while allowing for aeration and drainage. They don't carry the extra large variety but generally the 1/4" - 1/2" size.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's a Charcoal thread of mine Dan.....should help.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/45547-huge-charcoal-springs.html


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

DF20 said:


> I looked at walmart for charcoal, and could not find any...


Try Home Depot or Lowes.. look for Cowboy Brand Charcoal. 

Ed


----------

